# Creating a cylindrical projection from a single image?



## dtronvig (Jun 15, 2015)

So, I have these very wide-angle rectilinear images,  with the huge heads in the corners. I'm not seeing a way to convert a single image to a cylindrical-projection panorama, as with a stitched-together string of images. 

Is there a way to do that in Lightroom, or failing that, in Photoshop? If Lightroom will only offer that option for a group of images, can I group the actual image with some other nominal image, maybe a sliver copied from one side of the actual image?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I don't think that would work in Lightroom, at least not very easily. For one thing the multiple images have to have been shot at the same focal length, so you'd have to do some manipulation to achieve that, I would think. Photoshop may be more tolerant in that regard, but I can't say for certain.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't think that would work in Lightroom, at least not very easily. For one thing the multiple images have to have been shot at the same focal length, so you'd have to do some manipulation to achieve that, I would think. Photoshop may be more tolerant in that regard, but I can't say for certain.


In PSCC2014, you can choose the projection method for panoramas. If that does not provide the results that you wish, there is the Transform function.


----------



## dtronvig (Jun 16, 2015)

Aha, I can get close enough in Photoshop Warp mode. _Can I then save that custom warp shape?_ If so, I could probably calibrate a custom warp for a given focal length by taking a picture of a 3x3 grid curving in a cylinder, centered on I guess the iris.


----------

